
Facebook Announces a New Design - jonbaer
https://www.axios.com/facebook-announces-new-design-09d86ab8-26d3-40ca-be03-371b953c3ccf.html
======
AlphaWeaver
The consolidation of social activities (such as the process of dating, dating
apps, and the network effects that result) into these walled gardens makes
being a conscientious objector of social media more challenging each time they
announce a feature like this.

I and others don't want to use Facebook. Please don't leave us with no choice.

~~~
yasp
Coming soon: Facebook banking and insurance. More affordable rates based upon
inferences from your data. Facebook will have privatized China's social credit
score.

